# The Covenant of Redemption



## blhowes (Aug 4, 2004)

As you all know, its lots of fun to study the scriptures and try and get a handle on God's covenants. Lately, I've been focusing on the covenant of redemption. I thought I'd start this thread, partly so we can learn more about this covenant and partly as a devotional about the covenant. I was wondering if folks could share verses they know of that speak of the covenant of redemption and perhaps a thing or two about what has impressed you about these verses, based on time spent studying, meditating on, etc., these verses.

I've been thinking about Ephesians 1:4 lately.

Eph 1:4 According as he hath chosen us in him before the foundation of the world, that we should be holy and without blame before him in love:

This is a common verse that most of you probably have memorized already (I'm working on it now). It just struck me how amazing it was that God chose me before the foundation of the world, and in fulfillment of that choice, I got saved. Before mankind, the animals, the trees, the stars, etc, even existed, God chose me. Think of all the generations that have gone before me that, if circumstances were different, could have derailed me from even being born. A sudden death along the way of any of my ancestors would have prevented their offspring in my line from being born. Couples in my lineage who met and later got married may never have even met if circumstances changed even slightly. What a comment this is on the providence of God. And this is true of all God's saints. As I said, amazing.


----------



## Dan.... (Aug 4, 2004)

John 4:34 - My meat is to do the will of Him that sent me, and to finish His work.

Amen! We have so much to be thankful for in having a Father who has willed our salvation and a Saviour who came to acomplish His Father's will, and who took joy in finishing that work. Were it not for His delight in obeying His Father's will and, were such not the will of the Father...we'd have no hope.


----------



## blhowes (Aug 5, 2004)

[quote:830bb9c967="Dan...."]John 4:34 - My meat is to do the will of Him that sent me, and to finish His work.

Amen! We have so much to be thankful for in having a Father who has willed our salvation and a Saviour who came to acomplish His Father's will, and who took joy in finishing that work. Were it not for His delight in obeying His Father's will and, were such not the will of the Father...we'd have no hope.[/quote:830bb9c967]
Amen, Dan. We certainly do have so much to be thankful for in this regard. Its a special blessing to know that he took joy in accomplishing His will. 

Heb 12:2 Looking unto Jesus the author and finisher of our faith; who for the joy that was set before him endured the cross, despising the shame, and is set down at the right hand of the throne of God. 

Psa 40:8 I delight to do thy will, O my God: yea, thy law is within my heart.


----------

